# Hi



## Honestbobcat (May 22, 2016)

Hi I am new and I want to know if wafer/ rice paper is a safe treat to feed mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome. 
I suppose it depends on what kind. Organic would be absolutely fine. If there's lots of preservatives etc, they are probably not so good but all in all, yeah, I don't see any problem.


----------



## Honestbobcat (May 22, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to have you! Seems to me the question isn't can they have it, but why would you give it? Rice paper is basically just carbs, right?


----------



## Honestbobcat (May 22, 2016)

So would you give it?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't, but then I tend not to give my mice all that many treats. Their standard daily diet is nutritionally complete, and I don't like to dilute it with other stuff, you know? Mostly their "treats" are sunflower seeds for extra oils on occasion.


----------



## Honestbobcat (May 22, 2016)

But if you did give treats you'd think it was okay to feed to your mice?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

You could give little bits of something like kale, eggs, chicken, mealworms or crickets or milkbone dog biscuits, maybe cherios


----------

